# Να υπερασπιστεί τον εαυτό του ή να υπερασπίσει τον εαυτό του; Και τα δύο.



## unique (Jan 31, 2012)

Ο πρόεδρος της Υεμένης έτοιμος να υπερασπιστεί τον εαυτό του.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 31, 2012)

Ταυτόσημα τα βλέπω. Από το ΛΚΝ:


*υπερασπίζομαι* [iperaspízome] P2.1β & *υπερασπίζω* [iperaspízo] P2.1α *:* *1.*βοηθώ ή προστατεύω κπ. ή κτ. που απειλείται από έναν κίνδυνο: ~ _την πατρίδα μου. H λέαινα υπερασπίστηκε τα παιδιά της με αυτοθυσία. _||_ Συσπειρώθηκαν για να υπερασπιστούν τα κοινά τους συμφέροντα, _να προστατέψουν. _Yπερασπίζεται με πάθος τις ιδέες, τις απόψεις, τις θέσεις του. _*2. *υποστηρίζω κπ. ο οποίος κατηγορείται για κτ.: _Ποιος δικηγόρος θα σε υπερασπίσει στο δικαστήριο; Όλοι ήταν εναντίον του και μόνο εγώ τον υπερασπίστηκα. Πρέπει να υπερασπίσεις την υπόληψή μου. Δεν είναι ικανός να υπερασπιστεί μόνος του τον εαυτό του. _ [λόγ. < ελνστ. _ὑπερασπίζω_ & μέσο ίσως κατά το _αμύνομαι_] ​


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 31, 2012)

Είναι σαν αυτό που έγραφα εδώ (τελευταία πρόταση)· διαφορετική φωνή, ίδια διάθεση. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι και ίδια σημασία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Είναι σαν αυτό που έγραφα εδώ (τελευταία πρόταση)· διαφορετική φωνή, ίδια διάθεση. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι και ίδια σημασία.


Μα να σου πω ότι εσένα σκέφτηκα αμέσως!


----------



## pidyo (Mar 25, 2015)

Από την Κατρουγκαλιάδα μαθαίνω ότι το υπερασπίζω έχει περάσει και στη νομική γλώσσα (παρ. 7 του συμφωνητικού). Εγώ είχα μείνει στο παλαιό καθεστώς, ότι ο τύπος της ενεργητικής φωνής είναι απλώς ανεκτός, όχι πλήρως ισότιμος σε όλα τα register με το υπερασπίζομαι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2015)

Το _υπερασπίζοντας _είναι πλήρως ισότιμο σε όλα τα επίπεδα ύφους και δόκιμο για όλους (αφού κι αυτό τού _υπερασπίζω _είναι);


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2019)

...
Επειδή καταπιάστηκα πάλι σήμερα με το «υπερασπίζω», μερικά δείγματα.

Πιάνοντας το νήμα της λέξης από την αρχή, στο LSJ καταγράφεται μόνο το «υπερασπίζω»: 
ὑπερασπ-ίζω , fut.
A.“-ιῶ” LXXPr.2.7, al.: pf. “-ήσπι^κα” OGI441.80 (Lagina, senatus consultum, i B. C.):—cover with a shield, τινα Plb. 6.39.6, D.S.17.99, D.H.6.12, Plu.Cor.3, Arr.Fr.56 J., etc.; τινος Id.An.6.28.4, LXX Ge.15.1, al.; ὑπὲρ τῆς πόλεως ib.4 Ki.19.34: metaph. c. gen., defend, Chor.32.1 (p.345 F.-R.).
https://goo.gl/gaUT6L

Πολύβιος, Ιστορίαι 6.39.6
«ὁμοίως δὲ καὶ τοὺς *ὑπερασπίσαντας* καὶ σώσαντάς τινας τῶν πολιτῶν ἢ συμμάχων ὅ τε στρατηγὸς ἐπισημαίνεται δώροις, οἵ τε χιλίαρχοι τοὺς σωθέντας, ἐὰν μὲν ἑκόντες ποιήσωσιν, εἰ δὲ μή, κρίναντες συναναγκάζουσι τὸν σώσαντα στεφανοῦν.»

Διόδωρος Σικελιώτης, ΙΖ΄ 99
«κατὰ δὲ τοῦτον τὸν χρόνον Πευκέστης, εἷς τῶν ὑπασπιστῶν, δι᾽ ἑτέρας κλίμακος προσαναβὰς πρῶτος *ὑπερήσπισε* τὸν βασιλέα»

Διονύσιος ο Αλικαρνασσεύς, Ρωμαϊκή Αρχαιολογία: Λόγος ς΄
«περὶ δὲ τῷ πτώματι αὐτοῦ γίνεται καρτερὸς ἀγὼν Ποπλίου καὶ Μάρκου τῶν Ποπλικόλα παίδων τὸν θεῖον *ὑπερασπισάντων*.» 

Πλούταρχος, Βίοι Παράλληλοι, Αλκιβιάδης - Κοριολάνος
«τοῦτον γὰρ ὁ νόμος τῷ πολίτην *ὑπερασπίσαντι* τὸν στέφανον ἀποδέδωκεν»

Παλαιά Διαθήκη:
«μὴ φοβοῦ Ἅβραμ, ἐγὼ *ὑπερασπίζω* σου· ὁ μισθός σου πολὺς ἔσται σφόδρα.» (Γένεσις 15:1)
«καὶ θησαυρίζει τοῖς κατορθοῦσι σωτηρίαν, *ὑπερασπιεῖ* τὴν πορείαν αὐτῶν» (Παροιμίαι 2:7)



Αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να πάμε τόσο πίσω, αφού το «υπερασπίζω» έχει πολύ πιο πρόσφατα δείγματα από πένες τρανές, ανεξάρτητα από το επίπεδο ύφους:

«Aυτοί, ολίγοι τον αριθμόν, και νόμους εύρηκαν, και πολιτείας συνέστησαν, και την ελευθερίαν των με μεγαλοψυχίαν απίστευτον *υπεράσπισαν *εναντίον εις κραταιούς και μεγάλους βασιλείς, εις έθνη και απ' αυτήν της θαλάσσης την άμμον πολυαριθμότερα.»
~ Αδαμάντιος Κοραής, Σάλπισμα Πολεμιστήριον

«Πλην, της επιστροφής
εχάραξεν η ημέρα.
Πάντοτε οι επουράνιοι
μεγαλόθυμον γένος
*υπερασπίζουν*.»
~ Ανδρέας Κάλβος, Ωδή Εβδόμη. Eις Πάργαν

«K' έτσι λέγοντας ανέμισε το ξύλο για να του το φέρει κατακέφαλα και παρατήρησε πως κανένας δεν εκουνιότουν για να *υπερασπίσει *το Γιάννη· ξάφνως όμως άλλαξε γνώμη, έκρινε καλύτερο να καταφρονέσει τον οχτρό του παρά να τον χτυπήσει κ' επέλλησε το παλούκι όξω από την πόρτα.»
~ Κωνσταντίνος Θεοτόκης, Η Παντρειά της Σταλαχτής

«Στην Κυβέρνηση, όπου ετηλεγραφήθηκεν αμέσως το επαναστατικό κίνημα, έκαμεν εντύπωση μεγάλη. Οι Αρχές διατάχθηκαν βιαστικά να *υπερασπίσουν* με κάθε θυσία τα κυριαρχικά δικαιώματα των μπέηδων και να τιμωρήσουν αλύπητα τους χωριάτες.»
~ Ανδρέας Καρκαβίτσας, Ο ζητιάνος

«Ποτέ οι Έλληνες δε δούλεψαν την τέχνη για την τέχνη· πάντα η ομορφιά είχε σκοπό να υπηρετήσει τη ζωή. Και τα σώματα τα ήθελαν οι αρχαίοι όμορφα και δυνατά, για να μπορούν να δεχτούν ισορροπημένο και γερό νου. Κι ακόμα, για να μπορούν –σκοπός ανώτατος– να *υπερασπίσουν* το άστυ.»
~ Νίκος Καζαντζάκης, Αναφορά στον Γκρέκο 

«M’ αυτό θέλω να πω πως και τα θαλάσσια ταξίδια δεν είναι κι αυτά ασφαλή 100%, αλλά νομίζω πως κατά κάποιο τρόπο είναι ασφαλέστερα από το αεροπλάνο. Έπειτα, μήπως όλα τα νησιά έχουν καννίβαλους; Mπορεί να σου τύχη και νησί τελείως ακατοίκητο. Aυτά είναι ζητήματα καθαρώς τύχης. Aλλά και να εμφανισθούν, ξέρω να *υπερασπίσω* τον εαυτό μου και εκείνην.»
~ Μποστ, Αιγαίον: αφτό το άγνοστον


Και από το 15τομο του Δημητράκου, που έχει κύριο λήμμα το «υπερασπίζω» και αναφέρει φυσικά και το «υπερασπίζομαι». Φαίνεται πως τη δεκαετία του '50 που εκδόθηκε αυτό το λεξικό, το «υπερασπίζω» ήταν πολύ συχνότερο απ' ό,τι σήμερα.


----------



## Earion (Feb 18, 2019)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------

